# Installationsproblem linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4

## Moatl

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich neu hier im Form bin, bitte ich Euch mich nicht gleich zu »steinigen«, falls ich was nicht ganz richtig mache.   :Wink: 

Aber zurück zum Thema:

Ich versuche gerade das Paket sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4 auf meiner amd64-Box mit Kernel 3.8.13-genoo zu installieren. Leider bricht die Installation irgendwie (und wenig hilfreich) ab. 

Im build.log habe ich noch eine gcc-Fehlermeldung gefunden, dass in der Datei tnt4882_init.c die Zeilen 732 und 737 anscheinend fehlerhaft sind. Warum der Kompilerlauf allerdings dann nicht früher abbricht, verstehe ich nicht.

Ist das jetzt ein Fall für Bugzilla?

emerge -pqv '=sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4'

```

ebuild  N    ] sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4  USE="doc firmware -debug -guile -pcmcia -perl -php -python -static -tcl" 

```

emerge --info '=sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4' :

```

Portage 2.1.12.2 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.8.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.8.13-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5870_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     6008572 total,    701200 free

KiB Swap:     996024 total,    915160 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 30 Jun 2013 13:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

ccache version 3.1.9 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ rsync://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emacs emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glade gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit postgres ppds pulseaudio qt3support readline sdl session socialweb spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

build.log :

[code:1:a7179a21a1]

 * Package:    sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: dilfridge@gentoo.org sci-electronics@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 doc elibc_glibc firmware kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.8.13-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.8.13-gentoo

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-gpib-3.2.16.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work

>>> Unpacking gpib_firmware-2006-11-12.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16 ...

 * Applying linux-gpib-3.2.15-build.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying linux-gpib-3.2.16-perl.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying linux-gpib-3.2.16-reallydie.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16' ...

 * Running libtoolize --install --copy --force --automake ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I m4 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: linux-gpib-3.2.16/

 *   Applying portage/1.2.0 patch ...

 *   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed/2.2.6 patch ...

 *   Applying target-nm/2.4.2 patch ...

 * Applying linux-gpib-3.2.16-kernel-3.4-asm-includes.patch ...

 [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16 ...

 * econf: updating linux-gpib-3.2.16/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating linux-gpib-3.2.16/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-pcmcia --disable-static --disable-driver-debug --disable-guile-binding --disable-perl-binding --disable-php-binding --disable-python-binding --disable-tcl-binding --enable-documentation --with-linux-srcdir=/usr/src/linux

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking Linux kernel directory... ok

checking Linux kernel compile flags... ok

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking for flex... flex

checking lex output file root... lex.yy

checking lex library... -lfl

checking whether yytext is a pointer... yes

checking for bison... bison -y

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu format... func_convert_file_noop

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... no

checking for dlltool... no

checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for archiver @FILE support... @

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for sysroot... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-mt... no

checking for mt... no

checking if : is a manifest tool... no

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for jw... /usr/bin/jw

checking for depmod... /sbin/depmod

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for Tcl configuration... found /usr/lib64/tclConfig.sh

checking for existence of /usr/lib64/tclConfig.sh... loading

checking for php-config... no

configure: php-config not found, disabling PHP binding

checking for gh_define in -lguile... yes

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/param.h usability... yes

checking sys/param.h presence... yes

checking for sys/param.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking time.h usability... yes

checking time.h presence... yes

checking for time.h... yes

checking sys/mkdev.h usability... no

checking sys/mkdev.h presence... no

checking for sys/mkdev.h... no

checking sys/sysmacros.h usability... yes

checking sys/sysmacros.h presence... yes

checking for sys/sysmacros.h... yes

checking for string.h... (cached) yes

checking for memory.h... (cached) yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking dirent.h usability... yes

checking dirent.h presence... yes

checking for dirent.h... yes

checking sys/ndir.h usability... no

checking sys/ndir.h presence... no

checking for sys/ndir.h... no

checking ndir.h usability... no

checking ndir.h presence... no

checking for ndir.h... no

checking alloca.h usability... yes

checking alloca.h presence... yes

checking for alloca.h... yes

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for headers required to compile python extensions... not found

configure: python headers not found, disabling python binding

checking libguile.h usability... yes

checking libguile.h presence... yes

checking for libguile.h... yes

checking whether sys/types.h defines makedev... yes

checking for size_t... yes

checking for working alloca.h... yes

checking for alloca... yes

checking whether struct tm is in sys/time.h or time.h... time.h

checking for struct stat.st_blocks... yes

checking for dirent.h that defines DIR... yes

checking for library containing opendir... none required

checking whether closedir returns void... no

checking for mkfifo... yes

checking for mknod... yes

Configuration:

SGML Documentation: yes

Guile binding: no

Perl binding: no

PHP binding: no

Python binding: no

TCL binding: no

checking that generated files are newer than configure... done

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating lib/Makefile

config.status: creating lib/gpib_config/Makefile

config.status: creating examples/Makefile

config.status: creating test/Makefile

config.status: creating drivers/Makefile

config.status: creating drivers/gpib/include/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating include/Makefile

config.status: creating language/Makefile

config.status: creating language/guile/Makefile

config.status: creating language/php/Makefile

config.status: creating language/php/TESTS/Makefile

config.status: creating language/python/Makefile

config.status: creating language/tcl/Makefile

config.status: creating usb/Makefile

config.status: creating usb/ni_usb_gpib/Makefile

config.status: creating usb/agilent_82357a/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16 ...

make -j3 DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/image/ INSTALL_MOD_PATH=/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/image/ HOTPLUG_USB_CONF_DIR=/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/image//etc/hotplug/usb USB_FIRMWARE_DIR=/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/image//usr/share/usb docdir=/usr/share/doc/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/html 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16'

Making all in include

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/include'

ln -sf . gpib

ln -sf ../drivers/gpib/include/gpib_ioctl.h

ln -sf ../drivers/gpib/include/gpib_types.h

ln -sf ../drivers/gpib/include/gpib_user.h

ln -sf ../lib/ib.h

ln -sf ../lib/ibConf.h

ln -sf ../lib/ibP.h

make  all-am

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/include'

make[3]: Für das Ziel »all-am« ist nichts zu tun.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/include'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/include'

Making all in lib

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/lib'

make  all-recursive

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/lib'

Making all in .

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/lib'

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibCac.lo `test -f 'ibCac.c' || echo './'`ibCac.c

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibClr.lo `test -f 'ibClr.c' || echo './'`ibClr.c

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibCmd.lo `test -f 'ibCmd.c' || echo './'`ibCmd.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibCac.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibCac.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibClr.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibClr.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibCmd.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibCmd.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibEos.lo `test -f 'ibEos.c' || echo './'`ibEos.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibEos.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibEos.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibEot.lo `test -f 'ibEot.c' || echo './'`ibEot.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibEot.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibEot.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibFind.lo `test -f 'ibFind.c' || echo './'`ibFind.c

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibLines.lo `test -f 'ibLines.c' || echo './'`ibLines.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibFind.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibFind.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibLines.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibLines.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibOnl.lo `test -f 'ibOnl.c' || echo './'`ibOnl.c

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibPad.lo `test -f 'ibPad.c' || echo './'`ibPad.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibOnl.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibOnl.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibPad.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibPad.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibRd.lo `test -f 'ibRd.c' || echo './'`ibRd.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibRd.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibRd.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibRpp.lo `test -f 'ibRpp.c' || echo './'`ibRpp.c

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibRsp.lo `test -f 'ibRsp.c' || echo './'`ibRsp.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibRpp.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibRpp.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibRsp.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibRsp.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibRsv.lo `test -f 'ibRsv.c' || echo './'`ibRsv.c

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibSad.lo `test -f 'ibSad.c' || echo './'`ibSad.c

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibSic.lo `test -f 'ibSic.c' || echo './'`ibSic.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibRsv.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibRsv.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibSad.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibSad.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibSre.lo `test -f 'ibSre.c' || echo './'`ibSre.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibSic.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibSic.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibTmo.lo `test -f 'ibTmo.c' || echo './'`ibTmo.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibSre.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibSre.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibTmo.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibTmo.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibTrg.lo `test -f 'ibTrg.c' || echo './'`ibTrg.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibTrg.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibTrg.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibWait.lo `test -f 'ibWait.c' || echo './'`ibWait.c

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibWrt.lo `test -f 'ibWrt.c' || echo './'`ibWrt.c

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibGts.lo `test -f 'ibGts.c' || echo './'`ibGts.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibWait.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibWait.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibWrt.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibWrt.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibGts.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibGts.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibBoard.lo `test -f 'ibBoard.c' || echo './'`ibBoard.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibBoard.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibBoard.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibutil.lo `test -f 'ibutil.c' || echo './'`ibutil.c

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-globals.lo `test -f 'globals.c' || echo './'`globals.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibutil.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibutil.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c globals.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-globals.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibask.lo `test -f 'ibask.c' || echo './'`ibask.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibask.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibask.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibppc.lo `test -f 'ibppc.c' || echo './'`ibppc.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibppc.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibppc.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibLoc.lo `test -f 'ibLoc.c' || echo './'`ibLoc.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibLoc.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibLoc.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibDma.lo `test -f 'ibDma.c' || echo './'`ibDma.c

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibdev.lo `test -f 'ibdev.c' || echo './'`ibdev.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibDma.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibDma.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibbna.lo `test -f 'ibbna.c' || echo './'`ibbna.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibdev.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibdev.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-async.lo `test -f 'async.c' || echo './'`async.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibbna.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibbna.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c async.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-async.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibconfig.lo `test -f 'ibconfig.c' || echo './'`ibconfig.c

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibFindLstn.lo `test -f 'ibFindLstn.c' || echo './'`ibFindLstn.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibFindLstn.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibFindLstn.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibconfig.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibconfig.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibEvent.lo `test -f 'ibEvent.c' || echo './'`ibEvent.c

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-local_lockout.lo `test -f 'local_lockout.c' || echo './'`local_lockout.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibEvent.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibEvent.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-self_test.lo `test -f 'self_test.c' || echo './'`self_test.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c local_lockout.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-local_lockout.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c self_test.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-self_test.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-pass_control.lo `test -f 'pass_control.c' || echo './'`pass_control.c

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibstop.lo `test -f 'ibstop.c' || echo './'`ibstop.c

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibConfLex.lo `test -f 'ibConfLex.c' || echo './'`ibConfLex.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c pass_control.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-pass_control.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibstop.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibstop.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibConfLex.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibConfLex.o

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_la-ibConfYacc.lo `test -f 'ibConfYacc.c' || echo './'`ibConfYacc.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c ibConfYacc.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgpib_la-ibConfYacc.o

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../include -D_REENTRANT -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -version-info 1:7:1 -Wl,--version-script=./gpib_version_script -lpthread -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libgpib.la -rpath /usr/lib64 libgpib_la-ibCac.lo libgpib_la-ibClr.lo libgpib_la-ibCmd.lo libgpib_la-ibEos.lo libgpib_la-ibEot.lo libgpib_la-ibFind.lo libgpib_la-ibLines.lo libgpib_la-ibOnl.lo libgpib_la-ibPad.lo libgpib_la-ibRd.lo libgpib_la-ibRpp.lo libgpib_la-ibRsp.lo libgpib_la-ibRsv.lo libgpib_la-ibSad.lo libgpib_la-ibSic.lo libgpib_la-ibSre.lo libgpib_la-ibTmo.lo libgpib_la-ibTrg.lo libgpib_la-ibWait.lo libgpib_la-ibWrt.lo libgpib_la-ibGts.lo libgpib_la-ibBoard.lo libgpib_la-ibutil.lo libgpib_la-globals.lo libgpib_la-ibask.lo libgpib_la-ibppc.lo libgpib_la-ibLoc.lo libgpib_la-ibDma.lo libgpib_la-ibdev.lo libgpib_la-ibbna.lo libgpib_la-async.lo libgpib_la-ibconfig.lo libgpib_la-ibFindLstn.lo libgpib_la-ibEvent.lo libgpib_la-local_lockout.lo libgpib_la-self_test.lo libgpib_la-pass_control.lo libgpib_la-ibstop.lo libgpib_la-ibConfLex.lo libgpib_la-ibConfYacc.lo  

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  -fPIC -DPIC  .libs/libgpib_la-ibCac.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibClr.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibCmd.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibEos.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibEot.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibFind.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibLines.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibOnl.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibPad.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibRd.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibRpp.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibRsp.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibRsv.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibSad.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibSic.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibSre.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibTmo.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibTrg.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibWait.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibWrt.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibGts.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibBoard.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibutil.o .libs/libgpib_la-globals.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibask.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibppc.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibLoc.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibDma.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibdev.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibbna.o .libs/libgpib_la-async.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibconfig.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibFindLstn.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibEvent.o .libs/libgpib_la-local_lockout.o .libs/libgpib_la-self_test.o .libs/libgpib_la-pass_control.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibstop.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibConfLex.o .libs/libgpib_la-ibConfYacc.o   -lpthread -Wl,--as-needed  -march=core2 -O2 -Wl,--version-script=./gpib_version_script -Wl,-O1   -Wl,-soname -Wl,libgpib.so.0 -o .libs/libgpib.so.0.1.7

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "libgpib.so.0" && ln -s "libgpib.so.0.1.7" "libgpib.so.0")

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "libgpib.so" && ln -s "libgpib.so.0.1.7" "libgpib.so")

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "libgpib.la" && ln -s "../libgpib.la" "libgpib.la" )

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/lib'

Making all in gpib_config

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/lib/gpib_config'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..    -I../../include -D_REENTRANT -I../../lib -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o gpib_config-gpib_config.o `test -f 'gpib_config.c' || echo './'`gpib_config.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../../include -D_REENTRANT -I../../lib -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o gpib_config gpib_config-gpib_config.o ../../lib/libgpib.la -lpthread -lpthread 

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../../include -D_REENTRANT -I../../lib -DDEFAULT_CONFIG_FILE=\"/etc/gpib.conf\" -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/gpib_config gpib_config-gpib_config.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../../lib/.libs/libgpib.so -lpthread

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/lib/gpib_config'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/lib'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/lib'

Making all in examples

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/examples'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o ibtest-ibtest.o `test -f 'ibtest.c' || echo './'`ibtest.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o master_read_to_file-master_read_to_file.o `test -f 'master_read_to_file.c' || echo './'`master_read_to_file.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o master_write_from_file-master_write_from_file.o `test -f 'master_write_from_file.c' || echo './'`master_write_from_file.c

ibtest.c: In Funktion »prompt_for_eot«:

ibtest.c:643:7: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert [-Wunused-result]

ibtest.c: In Funktion »prompt_for_take_control«:

ibtest.c:614:7: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert [-Wunused-result]

ibtest.c: In Funktion »prompt_for_remote_enable«:

ibtest.c:593:7: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »scanf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert [-Wunused-result]

ibtest.c: In Funktion »prompt_for_wait«:

ibtest.c:506:7: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »scanf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert [-Wunused-result]

ibtest.c: In Funktion »prompt_for_timeout«:

ibtest.c:485:7: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »scanf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert [-Wunused-result]

ibtest.c: In Funktion »request_service«:

ibtest.c:449:7: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »scanf«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert [-Wunused-result]

ibtest.c: In Funktion »prompt_for_write«:

ibtest.c:404:7: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert [-Wunused-result]

ibtest.c: In Funktion »prompt_for_read«:

ibtest.c:391:7: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert [-Wunused-result]

ibtest.c: In Funktion »prompt_for_commands«:

ibtest.c:364:7: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert [-Wunused-result]

ibtest.c: In Funktion »prompt_for_action«:

ibtest.c:234:11: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert [-Wunused-result]

ibtest.c: In Funktion »prompt_for_descriptor«:

ibtest.c:191:8: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert [-Wunused-result]

ibtest.c: In Funktion »prompt_for_board«:

ibtest.c:168:8: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert [-Wunused-result]

ibtest.c: In Funktion »prompt_for_device«:

ibtest.c:140:8: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert [-Wunused-result]

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o slave_read_to_file-slave_read_to_file.o `test -f 'slave_read_to_file.c' || echo './'`slave_read_to_file.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o slave_write_from_file-slave_write_from_file.o `test -f 'slave_write_from_file.c' || echo './'`slave_write_from_file.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../include -D_REENTRANT -march=core2 -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o master_read_to_file master_read_to_file-master_read_to_file.o ../lib/libgpib.la -lpthread 

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../include -D_REENTRANT -march=core2 -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o master_write_from_file master_write_from_file-master_write_from_file.o ../lib/libgpib.la -lpthread 

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../include -D_REENTRANT -march=core2 -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o slave_read_to_file slave_read_to_file-slave_read_to_file.o ../lib/libgpib.la -lpthread 

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../include -D_REENTRANT -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/master_write_from_file master_write_from_file-master_write_from_file.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../lib/.libs/libgpib.so -lpthread

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../include -D_REENTRANT -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/master_read_to_file master_read_to_file-master_read_to_file.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../lib/.libs/libgpib.so -lpthread

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../include -D_REENTRANT -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/slave_read_to_file slave_read_to_file-slave_read_to_file.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../lib/.libs/libgpib.so -lpthread

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../include -D_REENTRANT -march=core2 -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o slave_write_from_file slave_write_from_file-slave_write_from_file.o ../lib/libgpib.la -lpthread 

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../include -D_REENTRANT -march=core2 -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o ibtest ibtest-ibtest.o ../lib/libgpib.la -lpthread 

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../include -D_REENTRANT -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/slave_write_from_file slave_write_from_file-slave_write_from_file.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../lib/.libs/libgpib.so -lpthread

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../include -D_REENTRANT -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/ibtest ibtest-ibtest.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../lib/.libs/libgpib.so -lpthread

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/examples'

Making all in test

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/test'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include -D_REENTRANT -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -c -o libgpib_test-libgpib_test.o `test -f 'libgpib_test.c' || echo './'`libgpib_test.c

libgpib_test.c: In Funktion »sync_message«:

libgpib_test.c:61:7: Warnung: Der Rückgabewert von »fgets«, der mit dem Attribut warn_unused_result deklariert wurde, wird ignoriert [-Wunused-result]

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../include -D_REENTRANT -march=core2 -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o libgpib_test libgpib_test-libgpib_test.o ../lib/libgpib.la -lpthread 

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../include -D_REENTRANT -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/libgpib_test libgpib_test-libgpib_test.o  -Wl,--as-needed ../lib/.libs/libgpib.so -lpthread

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/test'

Making all in drivers

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers'

Making all in gpib/include

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/include'

make[3]: Für das Ziel »all« ist nichts zu tun.

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/include'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers'

make -C /usr/src/linux V=1 modules\

	CC="gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16 -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/include -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/include" \

	SUBDIRS="/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib"

make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo'

test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (		\

echo >&2;							\

echo >&2 "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";		\

echo >&2 "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

echo >&2 "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";	\

echo >&2 ;							\

/bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/.tmp_versions/*

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/agilent_82350b

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/agilent_82357a

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/cb7210

  gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16 -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/include -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/include -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/agilent_82357a/.agilent_82357a.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_X86_X32_ABI -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(agilent_82357a)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(agilent_82357a)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/agilent_82357a/agilent_82357a.o /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/agilent_82357a/agilent_82357a.c

  gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16 -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/include -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/include -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/agilent_82350b/.agilent_82350b_init.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_X86_X32_ABI -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(agilent_82350b_init)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(agilent_82350b)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/agilent_82350b/agilent_82350b_init.o /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/agilent_82350b/agilent_82350b_init.c

  gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16 -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/include -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/include -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/cb7210/.cb7210_init.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_X86_X32_ABI -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(cb7210_init)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(cb7210)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/cb7210/cb7210_init.o /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/cb7210/cb7210_init.c

  gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16 -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/include -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/include -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/agilent_82350b/.agilent_82350b_read.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_X86_X32_ABI -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(agilent_82350b_read)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(agilent_82350b)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/agilent_82350b/agilent_82350b_read.o /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/agilent_82350b/agilent_82350b_read.c

  gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16 -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/include -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/include -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/cb7210/.cb7210_cs.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_X86_X32_ABI -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -mno-avx -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -Wno-unused-but-set-variable -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DCC_HAVE_ASM_GOTO  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(cb7210_cs)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(cb7210)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/cb7210/cb7210_cs.o /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/cb7210/cb7210_cs.c

(cat /dev/null;   echo kernel//var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/agilent_82357a/agilent_82357a.ko;) > /var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/agilent_82357a/modules.order

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/cec

  gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16 -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/include -I/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/include -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/cec/.init.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iarch/x86/include/generated  -Iinclude -I/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/arch/x86/include/uapi -Iarch/x86/include/generated/uapi -I/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/include/uapi -Iinclude/generated/uapi -include /usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo/include/linux/kconfig.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_X86_X32_ABI -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -DCONFIG_AS_FXSAVEQ=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX=1 -DCONFIG_AS_AVX2=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-Last edited by Moatl on Sun Jun 30, 2013 8:19 pm; edited 9 times in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Hi,

zunächst einmal willkommen im Forum. Gleich vorab: für gewöhnlich dauert es eine zeitlang, bis hier jemand gesteinigt wird.  :Smile: 

Deinem buildlog fehlen leider die wichtigen Zeilen. Daher bitte nicht von Anfang an, sondern die letzten 50-100 Zeilen. Kann man leider nicht so genau sagen, an welcher Position der Fehler tatsächlich steht.

Und wenn Du auch [code]-Tags fürs buildlog nimmst, ist es noch ein bißchen besser lesbar.

Danke ...

----------

## Moatl

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> …
> 
> Und wenn Du auch [code]-Tags fürs buildlog nimmst, ist es noch ein bißchen besser lesbar.
> ...

 

Das wär' von mir ja auch so gewollt (gewesen), nur »frisst« mir der … BBCode-Parser irgendwie immer das letzte abschließende code-Tag…

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, so wie es aussieht ist die Maximalgröße pro Posting begrenzt (wie sinnvoll, nech?)  :Smile: 

Daher fehlt wohl auch der ganze hintere Teil Deines buildlogs inkl. abschließendem code-Tag.

----------

## firefly

ein Teil es Problems ist folgender:

```
SUBDIRS="/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib"

make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo'

test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || ( \

echo >&2; \

echo >&2 " ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid."; \

echo >&2 " include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

echo >&2 " Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it."; \

echo >&2 ; \ 
```

@Moatl was sagt uname -a bei dir?

----------

## Moatl

 *Moatl wrote:*   

>  *cryptosteve wrote:*   Hi,
> 
> …
> 
> Und wenn Du auch [code]-Tags fürs buildlog nimmst, ist es noch ein bißchen besser lesbar.
> ...

 

Die maximale Länge der Posts zu begrenzen ist sinnvoll, ja.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ein Teil es Problems ist folgender:
> 
> [code]SUBDIRS="/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib"
> 
> make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.8.13-gentoo'
> ...

 

uname -a sagt 

[code]

Linux localhost 3.8.13-gentoo #1 SMP Thu May 16 18:58:22 CEST 2013 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5870 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

[/code]

Ich glaub' ich übersetzt ab besten nochmal alle Module und den Kernel und starte dann die Kiste nochmals neu und schau was dann passiert…

Edit: Und ich glaub' BBCode mag mich wirklich nicht…  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Moatl

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ein Teil es Problems ist folgender:
> 
> ```
> SUBDIRS="/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib"
> 
> ...

 

Ich hab' mir diese »Fehlermeldung« nochmal angeschaut. /usr/src/linux/include/generated/autoconf.h und /usr/src/linux/include/config/auto.conf sind bei mir vorhanden. Ich glaube, dass Du über das shellscrip-Kommando gestolpert bist: Es  bedeuted: »Geste, ob beide Dateien vorhanden sind, sonst gebe die Fehlermeldung aus und brich ab« -- die folgende, letzte Zeile »/bin/false)« hast Du leider abgeschnitten. Die Zeile ist also keine Fehlermeldung sondern die Eingabezeile (»\« am Zeilenende bezeichnet eine »Fortsetzungszeile«).

----------

## firefly

stimmt.. mein Fehler.

Könntest du das build.log auf einen paste services(z.b. pastebin und co) hochladen?

----------

## Moatl

Danke für den Tipp mit pasebin. Ich hab' das build.log unter http://pastebin.com/0s5Xhr8J hochgeladen. Vorsichtshalber läuft es in 30 Tagen aus; falls die Sache länger dauert muss ich es halt nochmal hochladen.

----------

## Moatl

Ich hab' mir gerade nochmal das build.log genauer angeschaut. 

Das Problem liegt wohl tatsächlich in Zeile 484ff:

```

/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/tnt4882/tnt4882_init.c:732:55: Fehler: expected »=«, »,«, »;«, »asm« or »__attribute__« before »__devinitdata«

/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/tnt4882/tnt4882_init.c:737:1: Fehler: »__mod_pnp_device_table« als Alias für undefiniertes Symbol »tnt4882_pnp_table«

make[6]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/tnt4882/tnt4882_init.o] Fehler 1

make[5]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4/work/linux-gpib-3.2.16/drivers/gpib/tnt4882] Fehler 2

make[5]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

```

…und dass es nicht »sofort« abbricht liegt an meinen Multiprozessor-Einstellungen für's Kompilieren…   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, hier bricht es mit der =sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.16-r4 Version auf einem x86 System und 3.8.13-gentoo mit exakt dem gleiche Fehler ab.

Schau doch mal ob du =sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.17-r1 für dich nutzen kannst - die Version baute hier einwandfrei.

----------

## dilfridge

Yep. Ist höchste Zeit, daß die neue Version stable wird. Ist beantragt...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Moatl

OK, ich hab's jetzt sci-libs/linux-gpib-3.2.17-r1 probiert; das Paket baut und installiert. 

Ob's funkt wird sich zeigen.   :Wink: 

Ich betrachte das Problem damit – zumindest für mich – als gelöst.

----------

